# Ready for my first non-quartz purchase!



## kkk77 (Aug 19, 2015)

I am super excited to finally buy my first non quartz purchase. Call it mid-life crisis, and a reward for a promo I got at work.
However, I am very confused.

1. Manual vs. Automatic - I prefer not having to manually wind very often. I am fascinated by the movement and the intricacies that go into building a real watch. 
2. Sporty vs. Classy - I am a very sporty person, but will likely not buy another watch for a while, so I need something that will go well with dresses and with jeans. I dont think I will wear my watch when I go biking, just in case I crash it 

My budget is max $5K, I want to get a well-known brand, and I prefer: round, steel strap (primarily because leather wont look very sporty but perhaps OK to wear with jeans, so I may be flexible on this), I prefer white or black dials, I dont want diamonds on the watch - I mean if they have to be, then very few of them not anything very blitzy...I have thin wrists but want to not get a very small dial, so i think the medium sized dials would work fine.

So far I've looked at Tag, Omega, Longines. I love the men's IWCs but I havent found any womens IWCs. I think Rolex is too costly and also the style of the dial/casing is too classic. 

What would you recommend given what I've told you? What else can I answer for you to help guide me through my purchase? Never bought such an expensive watch so want to research it well and dont want to go wrong with it.

Thank you, thank you, thank you for helping me out.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Rolex Airking Blue Concentric Arabic Dial Domed Bezel Men's Watch 114200BLCOAO - Air King - Rolex - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

This Rolex Air King. It's a man's model but it's only 34mm. This particular one actually has modern sporty styling, which is VERY unusual for a Rolex as they're so conservative.

there is no better-known brand than Rolex. EVERYONE knows Rolex. It is the most powerful watch on the face of the planet, as generally only rich people know Patek. I'm currently saving up for one. If you're somewhat stealthy, I can recommend something else.

I know you said white or black face, but blue is a very classic colour.


----------



## kkk77 (Aug 19, 2015)

paulopiper said:


> Rolex Airking Blue Concentric Arabic Dial Domed Bezel Men's Watch 114200BLCOAO - Air King - Rolex - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> This Rolex Air King. It's a man's model but it's only 34mm. This particular one actually has modern sporty styling, which is VERY unusual for a Rolex as they're so conservative.
> 
> ...


----------



## manila07 (Jul 4, 2015)

Watch HydroConquest L3.696.4.59.2

Try this as I have the 39mm non croni and it is fantastic, thickness is just right and can go to sporty to the office in a jiffy. Will not cost not even half of your budget specially for your 1st automatic.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Unfortunately I don't know much about IWC ladies' watches. I could research, but I think you have that covered...


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

In terms oh how 'cool' the brands are, omega and iwc are equal although omega are better known. Tag sometimes with their marketing manage to convince a handful of people they're higher than Omega, but they're not. Longines is good if you're in Asia.


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

IWC doesn't make women's watches (one of their slogans is "engineered for men") but they do make a midsize Portofino at 37mm, if you are comfortable wearing something that size. If you buy grey-market, you can find one close to your budget. IW458110 IWC Portofino Midsize Automatic 37mm Ladies Watch

What did you think of the Omega Aqua Terra? 231.10.34.20.04.001 Omega Aqua Terra Ladies Automatic 34mm Ladies Watch

Definitely check out Ball.
Welcome to BALL Watch - Eternity Ladies
Welcome to BALL Watch - Classic Ladies

The Hamilton Jazzmaster is a nice watch that is less expensive than most of these others.
H32315152 | Hamilton Watch

Go try on a bunch of watches, to give you a better sense of size, dial color, Arabic vs Roman numerals, etc. Since this is a special purchase, you need to find exactly what you want.


----------



## kkk77 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hello all - 
thanks for all the help.
I have a bit of an update - i went to a jewellery store today and tried some watches. They didnt have any omegas. But I tried an Oyster Perpetual Rolex - lower end model closer to $5K that seemed OK, but rather plain, dont think it even had a date function. I should have probably written down the model numbers. I tried the Portofino Womens or Mens Medium that I liked - it was very classic, and without a chronograph, wasnt as bulky - definitely a good classic watch, probably not dressy or sporty. I loved the Tag Monaco. I realized that 36mm-39mm dial is probably what I can max go for. And of course depends on the casing too. I liked some Cartiers too. 
I will be going tomorrow to an Omega showroom to try the Aqua Terra and Planet Ocean. Lets see how they feel on my hand.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

The Tag Monaco is also a classic, is it available in your size?


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

The Aqua Terra is a great all-rounder.


----------



## kkk77 (Aug 19, 2015)

Yes, the Monaco was a bit big, but looked OK - it was probably stretching it a bit  The only thing I wonder if I'd get bored of the square dial. Otherwise, so far that seems to be the best ones from the ones I tried today (once I try the Omegas, I'll know better)

http://www.tagheuer.com/int-en/monaco/monaco-models-519b64ffc072f
I think I tried this one
Or may have been this:
http://www.authenticwatches.com/tag-heuer-monaco-caw2110-fc6177.html#.VdbLBvlViko
Should have taken a pic. I saw so many, thought I'll remember but now i am getting confused.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

A square-ish watch will generally wear larger than a round watch.


----------



## kkk77 (Aug 19, 2015)

Was looking through Jomashop, found their website a lot more easier to research than the Omega one itself.
Constellation Chronometer Black Dial Stainless Steel Ladies Watch, 27mm, $4,599
Omega Constellation Chronometer Black Dial Stainless Steel Ladies Watch 12310272051001 - Constellation - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

Constellation Black Dial Stainless Steel Automatic Ladies Watch, 31mm, $3,295
Omega Constellation Black Dial Stainless Steel Diamond Automatic Ladies Watch 123.10.31.20.01.001 - Constellation - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

Aqua Terra Black Dial Black Leather Ladies Watch, 34mm, $3,995
Omega Aqua Terra Black Dial Black Leather Ladies Watch 23113342001001 - Seamaster Aqua Terra - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

Constellation Chronometer Black Dial Stainless Steel Ladies Watch, 35mm, $3,168
Omega Constellation Chronometer Black Dial Stainless Steel Ladies Watch 12310352001001 - Constellation - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

Constellation Chronometer Automatic Black Dial Ladies Watch, 35mm, $2,295
Omega Constellation Chronometer Automatic Black Dial Ladies Watch 123.10.35.20.01.002 - Constellation - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

Seamaster Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Unisex Watch, 36.25mm diameter, $2,775
Omega Seamaster Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Unisex Watch 21230362001002 - Seamaster - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

Seamaster Chronometer Unisex Watch, 36.25mm diameter, $3,175 (blue dial)
Omega Seamaster Chronometer Unisex Watch 212.30.36.20.03.001 - Seamaster - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

Planet Ocean Black Dial Black Leather Unisex Watch, 37.5mm diameter, $3,850 (has orange tones)
Omega Planet Ocean Black Dial Black Leather Unisex Watch 23233382001002 - Seamaster Planet Ocean - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

Seamaster Planet Ocean White Dial Stainless Steel Unisex Watch, 37.5mm, $3,750
Omega Seamaster Plant Ocean White Dial Stainless Steel Unisex Watch 232.30.38.20 - Seamaster - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

Constellation Automatic Co-Axial Dark Grey Dial Stainless Steel Unisex Watch, 38mm, $3,650
Omega Constellation Automatic Co-Axial Dark Grey Dial Stainless Steel Unisex Watch 12310382106001 - Constellation - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

Constellation Automatic Co-Axial Dark Grey Dial Stainless Steel Unisex Watch, 38mm, $3,650
Omega Constellation Automatic Co-Axial Dark Grey Dial Stainless Steel Unisex Watch 12310382106001 - Constellation - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

Speedmaster White Dial Chronograph Watch, 38mm, $4,116
Omega Speedmaster White Dial Chronograph Ladies Watch 32433384004001 - Speedmaster - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

Speedmaster White Dial Chronograph Tachymeter Watch, 38mm, $3,672
Omega Speedmaster White Dial Chronograph Tachymeter Ladies Watch 324.30.38.40.04.001 - Speedmaster - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

What do you guys think of the above shortlist. Will be going this weekend to try out. Also, is Jomashop an authorized/reliable place to buy from?


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Well sorry I'm not literally going to go through that many links, but an Omega is a very good watch.


----------



## kkk77 (Aug 19, 2015)

Sorry I understand. Finally went into the showroom and am considering between these two: Any opinion?
Liked this one best

Was $4,900

OMEGA Watches: Speedmaster Speedmaster Chronograph 38.mm - Steel on leather strap - 324.33.38.40.06.001

Has a chronograph, and does not have a transparent case back

Looks sporty/casual but could go with a simple cocktail dress/skirt too, I think

The speedmaster has all that history and is more iconic of the Omega brand too

And this one

Was $5,400 so slightly higher than my max point

OMEGA Watches: Seamaster Aqua Terra 150 M Omega Co-Axial 38.5.mm - Steel on leather strap - 231.13.39.21.01.001

Does not have a chronograph, its just a basic watch. It does have a transparent case back though

More classic than the above one

I also tried a bunch of other watches that were the 38mm size but they were white strap/white dials and I think those looked mostly sporty, and will not go with any dresses I think. Given right now, I will only have one watch, I ruled those out as a result but they looked good when worn


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

Those are all nice watches, but they are all pretty sporty, moreso than the IWC Portofino that attracted you. They'd pair OK with a casual skirt but I don't see any of them with a cocktail dress. I'd buy the one you love, then budget another $100 or so for a dressy Seiko or similar that you can wear when the occasion demands. JMO.


----------



## spanky1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Have you ever consider a Grand Seiko. The Seiko Corporation make their own watch movements. Something to consider if your want to spend a max of 5K on a watch.


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

spanky1 said:


> Have you ever consider a Grand Seiko. The Seiko Corporation make their own watch movements. Something to consider if your want to spend a max of 5K on a watch.


According to the Grand Seiko website, they don't have any models under 39mm. I don't think she can go any larger than that.


----------



## kkk77 (Aug 19, 2015)

I am really set on an Omega.
I dont know why I didnt see the smaller Aqua Terra. As much as I love the speedmaster, I think those two watcehes are too big on my wrist  Might have to go see the smaller Aqua Terra.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah, I dunno, it's quite trendy for women to wear oversized watches these days...personally I like that Speedmaster, more so than the men's models.

by the way you're not ku klux klan are you? (Your username...) :rodekaart


----------



## kkk77 (Aug 19, 2015)

My heart was set on the speedmaster. I loved everything about it. Until I showed that pic to my friend and my husband, both reacted - that's too big! 
Naah, not ku klux klan, sorry


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

The Speedmaster Reduced (model 3539.50.00) is 35.5 mm.
It is out of production, but you may still be able to find one.









Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

Just my opinion, but based on the pictures of your wrist, I think it would look much better if you stayed with watches of 35-36mm or less, especially since you want to wear them in dressy situations. Unfortunately, that means you're back to women's or unisex/midsize watches.

Here's a 36mm Seamaster on my 7" wrist.


----------



## kleinbus (May 7, 2015)

DustinC said:


> The Aqua Terra is a great all-rounder.


Yep, unfortunately some models are discontinued and she may need to look mint pre-owned like this...

OMEGA Watches: The Collection - Seamaster - Soldout - 23110306155001

Nevermind I just found out this is quartz...


----------



## MISAOK (Dec 23, 2014)

I got my wife this Omega last year. She really likes it and it is her daily wearer.

OMEGA Watches: The OMEGA De Ville Prestige "Butterfly" - 42410332055001


----------



## applesking (Nov 27, 2015)

omega seamaster


----------

